# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Καλωδιακά πλοία (cable ships)

## pantelis2009

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 11 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 12 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 10 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 09 22-01-2011.jpgΝα δούμε το πλοίο Ίκαρος ειδικό στην πόντιση καλωδίων που βγήκε για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 22/01/2011. Εγώ πάντως δεν είχα ξανα δει τέτοιο πλοίο:roll:. Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να πάω να δω αν είναι εδώ ακόμη. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

----------


## sylver23

Αν βόλταρες προς Ελευσίνα μεριά θα το είχες δει Παντελή.
Οσες φορές έχω πάει στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας τελευταία το βλέπω δεμένο εκεί

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου οι βόλτες με τ' αμάξι έχουν κοπή πολύ και έχουν περιοριστεί μέσα στη Σαλαμίνα :Sad: .

----------


## pantelis2009

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 03 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 07 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 05 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 04 22-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 06 22-01-2011.jpgΕγώ προσωπικά το πλοίο πόντισης καλωδίων Ίκαρος δεν το είχα ξανα δεί. Εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένο στις 22/01/2011 την ώρα που ετοιμάζεται να βγεί για συντήρηση στου Παναγιωτάκη. Πολύ μύδι είχε επάνω του και την επομένη μέρα που αρχίσαν να το πλένουν βρόμαγε όλος ο τόπος.
Ανέβασα και μερικές φωτο του Ίκαρος στους δεξαμενισμούς παντός τύπο πλοίων την ώρα που έβγαινε.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μεταφέρθηκαν και αυτές εδώ για να έχουμε μια πλήρη εικόνα το βαποριού. Καλωδιακό πλοίο είναι και ο Θαλής ο Μιλήσιος που τον είχαμε επισκεφθεί πριν καιρό, όπως μπορέις να δεις στοιχεία εδώ.

Ο Ίκαρος είναι κατασκευής του 1975 έχει GT 325 και 716 DWT. Προφανώς ασχολέιται με ποντίσεις ΄σως και επισκευές υποβρυχίων καλωδίων ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κ.λπ.

----------


## sylver23

Ας το δουμε στην Ελευσίνα στις 22.10.2010

PA222096.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 14 23-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 13 23-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 17 23-01-2011.jpgΑφού ο φίλος Παναγιώτης μετέφερε όλο το θέμα εδώ, ας τοΙΚΑΡΟΣ 16 23-01-2011.jpg δούμε στις 23/01 που είχε αρχίσει το πλήσιμο και η μπόχα ήταν απερίγραπτη. Χαρισμένες σε Παναγιώτη, sylver23 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 15 23-01-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πρέπει να δουλεύει πολύ πια για αυτό είχε πιάσει τόσο στρείδι. Από ότι βλέπω στις προαγγλίες για καλωδιακές εργασίες συνήθως δουλέυουν πια βαπόρια από εξωτερικό. 
Ο Ίκαρος από ότι βλέπω δεν έχει μπόουθράστερ για να καταλλάβομετη διαφορά στα σύγχρονα καλωδιακά υπάρχει σύστημα ντινάμικ ποζίσιονινγκ (dynamic positioning) δηλαδή μένουν στη θέση τους με τη βοήθεια ενός συστήματος που υπολογιστής ελέγχει τις μηχανές και τα μπόυ θράστερς ώστε να παραμένει σε συγκκριμένη θέση ανεξέρτητρα από τον ένεμο ή τα ρεύματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη των εργασιών στο Ίκαρος στις 26/01/2011.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink: .



ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 19 26-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 20.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 21.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 22.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 23.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη έξω στου Παναγιωτάκη βρίσκετε το καλωδιακό Ίκαρος και σήμερα που πήγα.
Φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 



ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 24.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 26 31-01-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 27 08-02-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 28 08-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σε τι ακριβός χρησιμεύει αυτό το πλοίο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Κωστάκη όπως γράφω και στην αρχή του θέματος ποντίζει καλώδια ΟΤΕ & ΔΕΗ. :Wink:

----------


## JOINER

ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ.........ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ  ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΣΙΚΟ..ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι και εχθές που πήγα ήταν ακόμη έξω και κάτι κολάγανε στο εσωτερικό μέρος της πλώρης. Αύριο μάλλον θα πάω και θα δώ. :Wink: 
Οι φωτο απο τις 08/02/2011 χαρισμένες σε σένα φίλε JOINER, sylver23, Παναγιώτης, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Cool: 


ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 30 08-02-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 31.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 32.jpg

----------


## JOINER

KAI ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΞΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ...ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΟΔΕΣΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΟΙ.......

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Μέχρι και εχθές που πήγα ήταν ακόμη έξω και κάτι κολάγανε στο εσωτερικό μέρος της πλώρης. Αύριο μάλλον θα πάω και θα δώ.
> Οι φωτο απο τις 08/02/2011 χαρισμένες σε σένα φίλε JOINER, sylver23, Παναγιώτης, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 30 08-02-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 31.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 32.jpg


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες και για τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όταν ήταν ακόμη έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, γιατί απο τις 21/02/2011 που έπεσε είναι αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΙΚΑΡΟΣ 33 10-02-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 34 16-02-2011.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 35.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 36.jpgΙΚΑΡΟΣ 37.jpg

----------


## zamas

ikaros salamina 01 - ok.jpg ikaros piraeus 01 - ok.jpg*
Ανεβασα κ' εγω 2 φωτογραφιες* του Ikaros μια *χθεσινή στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς*, και μια *σημερινή στο λιμάνι του Πειραια*.


IKAROS.JPG
*Πριν απο 2 ωρες* εφυγε απο Πειραια με προορισμο οπως γραφει στο *Ais:*ELEFSINA *??*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και επειδή το nautilia.gr είναι παντού, ας δούμε το πλοίο σήμερα στις 10.25 μπροστά απ' τον Ν.Μ.Δ. :Very Happy:  Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του!!!
SL382829.JPG

----------


## sylver23

To Θηρίο αυτό βρίσκεται στον κόλπο του Μαραθώνα σύμφωνα με το ais

Skaggerak.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφίας

2_2009-441_Nexans_Skagerrak_820_464874237.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφίας

Είναι πλοίο πόντισης καλωδίων

Εδώ θα βρείτε βίντεο παρουσίασης του πλοίου
και εδώ βίντεο από μετασκευή 

Από το shipspotting

*NEXANS SKAGERRAK - IMO 7619458*

*Description:*
Berthed at Sagunto Port on 13/02/2011. 
Call Sign :    LCEK 
MMSI :    257253000     
Gross tonnage :    10.147, DWT :    7.150 
Type of ship :    Cable-Layer 
Year of build :    1976 
Flag :    Norway 
Dimensions : 106,57 x 35,41 x 5,15 m 
Shipbuilder : Einar Ogrey AS - Sogne. Yard No. 1 
Name of ship :    NEXANS SKAGERRAK, 2006/11. 
Ex names : Skagerrak, 1976/02. Havila Skagerrak, 2000/11. Bourbon Skagerrak, 2004/03.

*Technical Data*



Vessel type:
Cable Layer

Gross tonnage:
10,147 tons

Summer DWT:
7,150 tons

Length:
119 m

Beam:
32 m

Draught:
4.5 m

----------


## pantelis2009

Το καλωδιακό Ίκαρος αναχώρησε από το Λαύριο με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του Suez Chanel. Αυτή την ώρα ανάμεσα Σέριφο-Σίφνο με 8,5 μίλια.
Ξέρει κανείς αν πήρε κανένα ναύλο και ....για πού??? Βέβαια χωρίς λόγο δεν θα έφευγε.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## seajets

Το πλοίο ARGO είναι κοντά στο λιμάνι της Ίου αυτές τις μέρες. Και αυτό γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο που τροφοδοτεί τη Σίκινο με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Καλωδιακό ARIADNE (CY) στη Χαλκίδα που ετοιμάζεται για να πάει Αμερική.

ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΟ-ARIADNE-01-01-06-2017.jpg ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΟ-ARIADNE-02-01-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και εξωτερικά. 

ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΟ-ARIADNE-03-02-06-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01897.jpgDSC01909.jpgDSC01910.jpg14-4-19

To ιταλικό καλωδιακό εκτελούσε εργασίες πόντισης καλωδίου ανοικτά του Αγ.Δημητρίου της Σύρου.
Ναυπήγηση Astilleros de Santander,Iσπανία 1987 - 7374 grt.

----------


## pantelis2009

To καλωδιακό *ASTREA* κατασκευής 1987 με μήκος 71,3 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,5 μέτρα και  ΙΜΟ 8520771 σήμερα το πρωί βυθίζοντας καλώδια στο πέρασμα Ρίου - Αντιρρίου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ASTREA-22-16-05-2019.jpg ASTREA-23-16-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Deck Gargo Ship ALCYONE* με ΙΜΟ 9452933 που εργάζεται στο Ρίο για να περάσουν καλώδια από Ρίο - Αντίρριο. Καλή συνέχεια.

Π-Γ-ALKYONE-01-06-07-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελη, αυτο φετος εκανε για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα επισκευη στο Νεωριον.Ας δουμε μια ακομη φωτο..

DSCN9756.JPG

----------


## fotis

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στο Marine Traffic φαινόταν άλλο ένα καλωδιακό πλοίο με την oνομασία Cable Enteprize σημαίας Μεγ.Βρετανίας στο στενό μεταξύ Ανδρου Τήνου και στον Καβο Ντόρο. Δεν γνωρίζω αν διεξάγει κάποια έργα ή ΔΕΗ αυτό το διάστημα, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μήκους 124 μέτρων, κινείτο για λίγες ημέρες στην γύρω περιοχή του Καβο Ντόρο και νοτια της νήσου Ανδρου. Ισως εκτελούσε εργασίες πόντισης καλωδίων ρεύματος. Η ΔΕΗ έχει στο πρόγραμμά της εξάλλου, την κυκλική διασύνδεση των νησιών των Κυκλάδων με το Λαύριο και το Αλιβέρι, οπότε το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος ήταν στα νερά αυτά για τον σκοπό αυτό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο κατά την διάρκεια παραμονής του στην γύρω περιοχή. Αν κάποιος άλλος τράβηξε ίσως στο Λαύριο που προσέγγισε, ας ανεβάσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Deck Gargo Ship ALCYONE [GR]* με ΙΜΟ 9452933 κατασκευής 2006 με διαστάσεις 46,7 Χ 15,02 επιστρέφοντας σήμερα το πρωί από το Στενό του Καφηρέα στην Ελευσίνα, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

Π-Γ-ALCYONE-07-02-10-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Μερικές φώτο απο το καλωδιακό πλοίο στο Ριο Αντίρριο

----------


## sparti

Το Aetrha σε μια από τις εμφανίσεις του στην Ελευσίνα

----------


## manoubras 33

Το καλωδιακό *MAERSK CONNECTOR* ανοικτά της Σύρου.

DSCN1788.JPG

Δυστυχώς χαμηλή ποιότητα φωτογραφιας, δεν ητάν κοντα...

----------


## manoubras 33

To νορβηγικό καλωδιακό πλοίο *NEXANS SKAGERRAK* ναυπήγηση του 1976, στη ράδα της Σύρου για εργασίες.

DSCN2685.JPG
Σύρος, Αυγουστος 2020

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης κατέπλευσε στις 28/4/2022 το ιταλικό καλωδιακό πλοίο *ΤELIRI*. Εδώ σε δυο φωτο, καθώς αναχωρούσε μετά από μερικές ώρες παραμονής στο τελωνείο. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιταλία το 1996, και οι διαστάσεις του είναι 111x19.

100_1534.JPG 100_1527.JPG

----------

